# Stuck after trying to load TWRP 2.0



## stack (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello everyone.

So after a few frustrating hours, I finally got BurritoRoot3 and FireFireFire loaded on my Kindle Fire. As far as I can tell it was all working correctly. I was able to reboot the device and use it properly. I even spent an hour tinkering with my Humble Bundle games on it after the root. However, my ultimate goal is to have ICS installed on it so I started down that path. I read several guides and they all said to get TWRP 2.0 loaded. I followed the incomplete* instructions on this page: http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/79

* Thank goodness I read the comments first. They clear up a lot of the gaps in the steps.

I did make a few changes because I am running Linux. I ran the `adb shell`, the `su`, and the `idme bootmode 4002` but I knew the fastboot command was on the PC. Therefore I Cntl+C exited back to the command prompt and ran:

`./fastboot-linux -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img'

The Kindle backlight dims, then turns off. It comes back online and a blue screen drops down saying "Teamwin". The screen goes black and a message I can barely catch says something about installing before being replaced by "Install complete." There is a button called "Reboot".

At this point I am thinking "Horay! Its done!" but it isn't. I select reboot and the device reboots to the yellow triangle with the flame in the middle. The longest I have let it sit at this triangle has been almost 15 minutes.

I have been reading thread after thread about how to fix the yellow triangle but none of them apply to me (their problem from what I can tell is completely different) or it requires the use of a windows box which I do not have access to.

I can run the 'fastboot-linux' command over and over again and get the same results. It always installs with the blue screen and wants me to reboot. So I don't think it is hozed, just stuck. Unfortunately I don't know how to un-stick it.

Can anyone please help me?

Thanks!
~Stack~


----------



## stack (Apr 4, 2012)

New development.

I just left it alone over night and when I woke up it is now flashing at me. It is still stuck at the yellow triangle but it is turning the screen on and off.

Last night I could pass it commands and have it do stuff but not any more. I just get "< waiting for device >" whenever I try to pass
`./fastboot-linux -i 0x1949 boot twrp-blaze-2.0.0RC0.img`
and
`./fastboot-linux oem idme bootmode 4000`

It just sits there flashing at me. Probably not the best thing for it so I am going to turn it off for a while.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

[Edit]
Never mind everyone. I don't know what exactly I did. I jiggled the cables and it was still doing the reboot thing. I held the power button till it shut off and turned it back on and it went back to the endless flashing of the screen over and over again. The kindle was sitting on my desk while I was digging through dmesg on Linux when all of a sudden one of the reboots got detected by dmesg. I quickly retyped the fastboot-linux command with the twrp image and shortly after I got the blue screen again. As soon as it rebooted I gave it the fastboot oem command and once it rebooted it rebooted back into the Kindle android.

BTW. I notice that I failed to mention that fastboot oem command in my original post. Sorry. It was late and I was tired and frustrated and somehow missed that.

So for everyone in the future who thinks they have a similar problem, I am really sorry but I have no idea how to help you. The commands didn't work last night, but they did today after I was certain I had bricked my Kindle and I am not sure what changed there either. *shrug* Sorry. Wish I knew what was going on. It is times like these when I long for the old days of the Linux boot up that told you every detail of what it was doing and not these stupid pointless splash screens that tell you jacksh** other then "yellow flashing triangle".


----------

